# sick Molly



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

Molly did not want to eat all her food yesterday or today.She kept getting up out of bed all night and this morning ,she feels really hot.I gave her some baby tylenol and she still feels hot.And when molly doesn't eat,:sad5 there's definitely something wrong!So,we will take her to the vet as soon as the doctors are off lunch break.Aint it funny how you can tell when one of your fur babies are sick just like your human babiesale:


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

NEVER give tylenol! It is toxic/poisonous to dogs! It causes liver/kidney failure. I would get to a vet immediately.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Acetaminophen Toxicity in Dogs - Page 1

I hope you are on the way to the vet! Our dogs are so small that even a tiny amount of tylenol could be fatal. If your vet advises, you could induce vomiting before heading over there. But yes, this is an emergency.


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

You can indeed tell when they are sick just like your human babies, because they are your babies too. You cannot give them the same treatment though because it can be very dangerous, toxic!!


I hope that she will be ok. Please update!


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

OMG I'm so sorry. I hope she will be ok soon. Keep us posted.


----------



## Sunnie (Dec 19, 2011)

Hope she's ok....been thinking of you guys.

Here's an excellent article explaining how and why Tylenol/acetaminophen is quickly so toxic to dogs...might be a good link to sticky here:

Acetaminophen Toxicity in Dogs - VetInfo


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

Brodysmom said:


> NEVER give tylenol! It is toxic/poisonous to dogs! It causes liver/kidney failure. I would get to a vet immediately.


Vet says its safe to give baby tylenol.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Are you sure you aren't thinking of baby aspirin?


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

Ok vet said test shows she may be anemic..They ran the cbc test twice,and are now doing more test.We will find out the results tomorrow.They also did a x-ray of her spleen,and that was fine.Said it may be just a virus but he wanted to rule out and check everything
Molly has to go back tomorrow,and we have to take a urine sample with us.She got a shot of dexamethasone & antibiotic.vet said if she was still running fever tonight ,she could have some more baby tylenol.She gets just a little bit.Shes just laying in the bed right now.


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

Sunnie said:


> Hope she's ok....been thinking of you guys.
> 
> Here's an excellent article explaining how and why Tylenol/acetaminophen is quickly so toxic to dogs...might be a good link to sticky here:
> 
> Acetaminophen Toxicity in Dogs - VetInfo


Oh gracious,I just read this!!Didn't know this!!


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm glad you got her to the vet and I really hope she feels better soon, but in 30 + years of owning cats and dogs I have NEVER heard of giving any sort of tylenol to an animal. Baby aspirin, buffrin and things along those lines but not tylenol. I strongly disagree with that advice. Anyway, good luck to you both. Hope you little girl is on the road to recovery.


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

missy_r said:


> Are you sure you aren't thinking of baby aspirin?


Yes ,what I gave her was 81mg baby aspirin,1/4 of a tablet


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Okay aspirin and Tylenol are two different drugs. Baby aspirin is safe but acetaminophen (tylenol) and ibuprofen (motrin) are not safe. Make sure you are giving baby aspirin tater than either of the other two. 

I hope she is okay.


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

We are hoping its just a little virus.White count was good.She has ate her supper,slowly but she ate it.Thank you every one for the advice


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

There is a HUGE difference between tylenol (acetimophen) and aspirin (acetacylic acid). They are different checmically. Some aspirin may be OK in certain circumstances as directed by a vet. Tylenol is NEVER ok to give a dog.

I'm kind of surprised your vet advised you to give the aspirin as it can cause stomach bleeding. If she's already anemic, that would certainly be contraindicated. You might want to get another opinion.


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

I hope she feels better soon. I had a husky I gave a half a baby aspirin a day to per vet recommendation, but I don't even give my kids tylenol. They get ibuprophren. Unless the doctor says they can't have it. I don't take tylenol. But I'm so so glad she ate something.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I hope she gets to feeling better! Poor baby!!


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

Molly feels better,she ate this morning,we still have to take her back today.We let you know what they have found


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

missydawn said:


> Molly feels better,she ate this morning,we still have to take her back today.We let you know what they have found


I'm just catching up with this thread. Sorry Molly hasn't been well; but, glad
that she is showing improvement. Please keep us posted on what the Vet has
to say.


----------



## just cindy (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm glad to hear she ate this morning and hopefully everything is ok


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

Glad to hear she is feeling better, and eating.


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

Thanks everybody,she pulled at my heart strings yesterday!!


----------

